# My new traincase!



## Hadaverde (Jan 18, 2011)

I got it for my birthday a few weeks ago 

  	Most of the stuff I use daily is here:





  	I keep the rest of my stuff (palettes, bigger things, brushes etc) on a shelf.

  	The best thing about this case is... the price! Just 30€!


----------



## xoxjulie21xox (Jan 23, 2011)

i have the same one but in black, i use it for travel now!


----------

